# Mythic Scribes Addict?



## Philip Overby (Jan 22, 2012)

I have to honestly say that I check this forum more than I do Facebook or my email.  I have sort of "ritualistic" habits when it comes to checking certain websites and I'd probably say the order goes something like this:

1.  Mythic Scribes
2.  Email
3.  Facebook
4.  Pro Wrestling sites

So I was wondering if there are any other Mythic Scribe addicts out there and what's your favorite section to visit?

My favorite is the Challenges section as I always find them fun for everyone involved.  And of course the crucial Writing Questions section.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 22, 2012)

A girl stands shyly - "Hi everyone. My name is BL and I am a MS addict."
MS people - "Hi BL!"
BL- "So well I guess my fav areas are the challanges and the intros. There are others that I enjoy, but those are my two favs. 
I find myself here a lot, sometimes without even thinking about it. I just like it here. Thanks for having me."


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jan 22, 2012)

Haha, I'm absolutely the same Phil, I check this place everyday.  Facebook is random, email is boring, but here we are all fantasy fans (in many different ways) which gives it a nice atmosphere.  I spend most of my time in the Writing Questions and Introductions sections.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jan 22, 2012)

I've got a Chrome tab permanently open to the New Posts page. I come back three or four times a day, click New Posts, middle-click each of the "Go to first new posts" icon, and then read through all of them. That way I always keep up on all the threads.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 22, 2012)

I am trying to avoid becoming an addict to Mythic Scribes, and I have to agree that it's indeed very addictive =)


----------



## Sparkie (Jan 22, 2012)

This is how addicted I am:  My job has kept me working 50-60 hour weeks lately (with no internet,) and the lack of time I've spent on this site has been sending me into withdrawl.

Really!

I've become irratable and morose and everyone is telling me how depressed I look.  I think I have a problem.  Is there a helpline I can call?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jan 22, 2012)

Addict, bah! I can stop any time I want!

EDIT - Comes back 3 minutes later to see if anyone replied, then goes to challenge forum for the next half hour.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 22, 2012)

I only joined in December, but the site is third on my drop-down Mozilla address bar! (based on frequency of visit)

that was one of the lamest things i've ever said.


----------



## Chilari (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been off writing since I've been unemployed, and thus not visiting writing forums out of guilt over not writing. But I was recently offered a job, which I start in just under 9 hours (really should go to bed), and with my confidence boosted I'm writing again, and thus back here after an absence of several months. And in the three days since I was offered the job, I've gone from the quick glance at threads to obsessively checking the forum every ten minutes while online. Hell, I got home at nine, planning to finish an article about ancient Corinth before bed, and instead have been on here ever since. So I'm well on my way to becoming an addict.


----------



## Needamedic (Jan 22, 2012)

I have only been a member a few days and it is already the second permanent tab in my browser. I check the forums at least twice a day.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm back, now who's been posting?


----------



## Reaver (Jan 24, 2012)

Not me.  I've never posted anything. :rolleyes2: In fact, I'm not even sure where I am...


----------



## Codey Amprim (Jan 24, 2012)

Funny replies lol

I check here every time I open up Google Chrome, and it's my #1 most visited on the new tab page. I really enjoy it here and hope to be a part of it's growth for a good while.

Guys (and gals), like, we should, like, get together, like, yeah.


----------



## Sparkie (Jan 27, 2012)

Codey Amprim said:


> Funny replies lol
> 
> I check here every time I open up Google Chrome, and it's my #1 most visited on the new tab page. I really enjoy it here and hope to be a part of it's growth for a good while.
> 
> Guys (and gals), like, we should, like, get together, like, yeah.



Mythic Scribes Spring Break Malibu 2012!!!  

Yea, we've got a good-natured group here.  It keeps me coming back.


----------

